# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ο Ιππότης της ασφάλτου από το σχέδιο στην κατασκευή

## dimitris15

Το σχέδιο είναι εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70877

 Ο Ιππότης της ασφάλτου από το σχέδιο στην κατασκευή

----------


## agis68

χαχαχα! με τρελλαίνει το σεμεδάκι κατω απο τη συσκευή..... :Lol:

----------


## dimitris15

Ωραίο εεεεε!!!!

----------


## chip

Ωραίο είναι σε εμφάνιση αλλά το σχέδιο έχει σοβαρά θέματα!!! 
Δεν επιτρέπεται να βραχυκυκλώνονται οι έξοδοι των CMOS (cd4017) και θα πρεπε να έμπαιναν σε σειρά με το 4017 αντιστάσεις 10Κ.
Επίσης επιπλέον θα ταν καλό να έμπαινε σε σειρά με κάθε έξοδο και διοδάκι 1n4148 γιατί διαφορετικά οι αντιστασεις θα σχημάτιζαν ένα μικρό dac 2bit που αφού πάντα μια έξοδος είναι ενεργοποιημένη ποτε ο dac δεν θα έδεινε μέγιστο ρεύμα οπότε ίσως να είχες και μικρότερη φωτηνότητα στα led.
Επίσης όπως είναι τώρα φτιαγμένο η έξοδος του 4017 οδηγεί βάσεις από τρανζίστορ... όμως η διαφορά δυναμικού βάσης εκπομπού είναι πάντα 0,7V. κατα συνέπεια αν το 4017 μπορούσε να βγάλει ρεύμα είτε θα καιγόταν είτε θα έκαιγε το bc547 είτα και τα δύο
*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΜΟΥ #14*

----------

bchris (21-06-13)

----------


## bchris

> Ωραίο είναι σε εμφάνιση αλλά το σχέδιο έχει σοβαρά θέματα!!! 
> Δεν επιτρέπεται να βραχυκυκλώνονται οι έξοδοι των CMOS (cd4017) και θα πρεπε να έμπαιναν σε σειρά με το 4017 αντιστάσεις 10Κ.
> Επίσης επιπλέον θα ταν καλό να έμπαινε σε σειρά με κάθε έξοδο και διοδάκι 1n4148 γιατί διαφορετικά οι αντιστασεις θα σχημάτιζαν ένα μικρό dac 2bit που αφού πάντα μια έξοδος είναι ενεργοποιημένη ποτε ο dac δεν θα έδεινε μέγιστο ρεύμα οπότε ίσως να είχες και μικρότερη φωτηνότητα στα led.
> Επίσης όπως είναι τώρα φτιαγμένο η έξοδος του 4017 οδηγεί βάσεις από τρανζίστορ... όμως η διαφορά δυναμικού βάσης εκπομπού είναι πάντα 0,7V. κατα συνέπεια αν το 4017 μπορούσε να βγάλει ρεύμα είτε θα καιγόταν είτε θα έκαιγε το bc547 είτα και τα δύο



Εξαιρετικη αναλυση...

Σου ειναι ευκολο να εξηγησεις 2 πραγματακια, να μαθαινουμε κι εμεις οι ασχετοι κατι: 
* Αυτο με το DAC
* Εκει που λες οτι ο 4017 οδηγει βασεις απο transistors. Πως αλλιως θα μπορουσε να ηταν φτιαγμενο το σχεδιο? με FET?

----------


## dimitris15

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου θα διορθώσω το σχέδιο έτσι όπως μου είπες αλλά την κατασκευή θα την αφήσω όπως είναι προσωρινά (αφού δουλεύει) λόγο κόστους (20 περισσότερα εξαρτήματα γιατί πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω και της 10 εξόδους του 4017) και χρόνου.
Τώρα είναι πιο σωστό;

----------


## dimitris15

Για πιο λόγο να βάλεις FET είναι πιο ακριβά και θέλεις και μια αντίσταση στο κάθε ένα για να σβήνει.

----------


## chip

Ο χαρακτηρισμός DAC που έγραψα... (και ιδιαίτερα οτι τον είπα 2bit) είναι κάπως ατυχής...
Όμως αυτό που θελα να πω είναι...
Αν συνδέσεις δύο εξόδους του 4017 μέσω δύο αντιστάσεων 10K αυτό που θα γίνει θα είναι....
Αν δύο έξοδοι έπαιρναν λογικό 1 (που δεν μπορεί να γίνει στο 4017) τότε στον κόμβο που θα συνδέονταν οι αντιστάσεις 10K θα είχαμε 5V (με τροφοδοσία 5V στο 4017)
Αν μια έξοδος είχε 0 και η άλλη 1 θα δημιουργούταν ένας διαιρέτης τάσης που το ένα άκρο του θα ταν στο λογικό 1 (5V) και το άλλο στο 0 (0V) κατά συνέπεια ο διαιρέτης τάσης θα έδεινε 2,5V. Μάλιστα για να μαστε ποιο ακριβείς αφού μιλάμε για πόλωση τρανζίστορ θα ταν ισοδύναμο με το να τροφοδοτούμε την βάση του τρανζίστορ με 2,5V μέσα από μία αντίσταση 5Κ.
Αν και οι δύο έξοδοι ήταν στο 0 τότε στον κόμβο που συνδέονται οι δύο αντιστάσεις θα έχουμε 0V.
κατα συνεπεια η βάση του τρανζίστορ πάντα θα τροφοδοτουνταν με μειωμένο ρεύμα... το οποιο βέβαια επειδή μιλάμε για LED μπορεί να ήταν και επαρκες για το κρατάει στον κόρο....

Όσον αφορά αυτό που έγραψα οτι οδηγεί βάσεις από τρανζίστορ εννοούσα οτι οδηγεί απευθείας τις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ που είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ. Θα έπρεπε να έχει αναμεσα στην έξοδο του 4017 και του τρανζίστορ αντιστασούλα... πχ 10Κ. 
Όπως είναι τώρα, όταν η έξοδος του 4017 έχει λογικό 1 ( πχ 5V) τροφοδοτεί απευθείας την δίοδο στο εσωτερικό του BC547 με 5V. Δηλαδή στα άκρα μιας διόδου που προσπαθεί να κρατήσει τη διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της στα 0,7V εμείς εφαρμόζουμε 5V.... Αν το 4017 και το bc547 δεν είχαν εσωτερική αντίσταση θα προκαλούσε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ρεύμα (θεωρητικά άπειρο). Όμως ακόμα και με την ύπαρξη της εσωτερικής αντίστασης re του bc547 και το μειωμένο παρεχόμενο ρεύμα από το 4017 μπορεί να ξεπεραστούν τα περίπου 1mA (3,5 mA στα 15V) που μπορεί να δώσει το 4017 και να του προκαλέσουν είτε βλάβη είτε μείωση της ζωής του.
*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΜΟΥ #14*

----------

bchris (21-06-13)

----------


## bchris

Αυτες ειναι οι ωραιες μικρες λεπτομερειες...

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

το 4017 δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει κατευθείαν τα led?

----------


## bchris

> το 4017 δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει κατευθείαν τα led?



Οχι ρε συ, βγαζει πολυ λιγα Α => "_μπορεί να ξεπεραστούν τα περίπου 1mA (3,5 mA στα 15V) που μπορεί να δώσει το 4017 και να του προκαλέσουν είτε βλάβη είτε μείωση της ζωής του_"

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> Οχι ρε συ, βγαζει πολυ λιγα Α => "_μπορεί να ξεπεραστούν τα περίπου 1mA (3,5 mA στα 15V) που μπορεί να δώσει το 4017 και να του προκαλέσουν είτε βλάβη είτε μείωση της ζωής του_"



ρε συ εχω δει πολλά σχέδια και δεν χρησιμοποιούν τρανζίστορ

----------


## chip

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΜΟΥ 14*
Αν το πάμε με τα datasheet δεν επιτρέπεται...
*Στην πράξη όμως γίνεται*... *αλλά τα led να δουλεύουν με χαμηλό ρεύμα 1-2mA... που ανάβουν μια χαρά βέβαια αλλά όχι έντονα!
*Αν επιλεχθεί αυτή η λύση θα έπρεπε να εργαστεί το κύκλωμα με 5-9V και αν οδηγεί δύο LED να είναι τα led σε σειρά (έτσι κι αλλοιώς είναι λάθος η σύνδεση παράλληλα Led χωρίς αντιστάσεις σε σειρά).
Φυσικά όταν θα ξεπεραστεί το 1-2 mΑ δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε μακροπρόθεσμα τι θα συμβεί στη ζωή του 4017. Αν λοιπόν το θέλουμε για να το αναβουμε πάνω στο γραφείο μας... δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο το πρόβλημα αν καει σε 5-10 χρόνια αν όμως ήταν μια ποιο κρίσιμη εφαρμογή θα πρεπε να τιρούμε αυτά που λεει το datasheet. Σίγουρα η θερμοκρασία που θα ανεπτησε το 4017 θα ταν μια καλή ένδειξη αν θα πρεπε να σταματήσουμε άμεσα να παραβιάζουμε αυτά που λεει ο κατασκευαστής του.

Επίσης η απευθείας σύνδεση είναι πολύ μικρότερο κακό από το να συνδέσει κανείς παράλληλα εξόδους (χωρις αντιστάσεις) ή να οδηγήσει απευθείας τα τρανζίστορ.
Επίσης η πράξη δείχνει οτι σε χαμηλή τάση το 4017 περιορίζει απο μόνο του το ρεύμα όταν όμως ανεβαίνει η τάση μπορεί να δείνει μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα πηγαίνοντας προς την καταστροφή του.

Αν κάποιον δεν τον πειράζει να εργάζεται με 5V μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει το 74HC4017 το οπόιο μπορεί να δείνει 20mA οπότε ανάβει πολύ καλά τα led αλλα στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πρέπει κανείς να ρυθμίσει το ρεύμα (κάτω από τα 20mA) με αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τα LED.

----------


## chip

πρέπει να *ζητήσω συγνώμη* γιατι στα προηγούμενα ποστ *έγραψα αρκετές ανακρίβειες!*
Στην περίπτωση των cmos 4000 δεν αναφέρεται μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου που καταστρέφεται το τσιπακι... αλλά αναφέρεται το ρεύμα που δίνει το τσιπάκι.... σε αυτό το ρεύμα δεν αναφέρεται η μέγιστη τιμή που μπορεί να δώσει... 
Κατ αρχήν τα μοσφετ εργάζονται σαν πηγές ρεύματος που παρέχουν το παραπάνω ρεύμα. Αυτό το ρεύμα αυξάνει όσο αυξάνει η τάση τροφοδοσίας. Μπορεί όταν αυξηθεί αρκετά η τροφοδοσία να ξεπεράστει μια κατανάλωση που καιγεται το chip? ναι γίνεται! 
Αυτό που λέει ο κατασκευαστής (RCA- general operating and application considerations) είναι οτι δεν πρέπει να ξεπεραστει η κατανάλωση των 500mW πράγμα που συμβαίνει όταν το τσιπάκι εργάζεται με πάνω απο 5V και βραχυκυκλωθεί η έξοδος με το + ή τη γείωση της τροφοδοσίας.
Κατά συνέπεια αν και οι τεχνικές βραχυκυκλωματος των πιν και η όχι χρησιμοποίηση αντιστάσεων για την οδήγηση των βάσεων των τρανζίστορ είναι λάθος όσον αφορά τις γενικές αρχες... μπορεί να είναι αποδεκτές βάση των ιδιαίτερων χαρακτηριστικών των cmos 4000 και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν εφόσον ελεγχθει οτι δεν ξεπερνιόνται τα 500mW κατανάλωση... και προσωπικά θα πρόσθετα να μείνει το ρεύμα των εξόδων σε χαμηλή τιμη (κάτω από 20mA).

Φυσικά και με τα παραπάνω δικαιολογείται απόλυτα η απευθείας οδήγηση led εφόσον πάντα η τάση τροφοδοσίας παραμείνει σε χαμηλή τιμή ώστε να μην αυξηθεί η κατανάλωση πάνω στο chip (και το ρεύμα εξόδου θα πρόσθετα).


Κατα συ

----------


## dimitris15

Γειά σου Chip, Με της ανακρίβειες σου ρουφάω γνώση, και πάλι ευχαριστω

----------


## radioamateur

*Επιστρέφει ο θρυλικός Ιππότης της Ασφάλτου, 30 χρόνια μετά! Ο Μαικλ Νάιτ και ο ΚΙΤ σε νέες περιπέτειες!*













Για να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο: http://www.makeleio.gr/?p=503635

 :W00t:

----------


## betacord85

μπα...σαν τον παλιο δεν υπαρχει...ειδικα αν ειναι απο ερτ...

----------


## Dbnn

> μπα...σαν τον παλιο δεν υπαρχει...ειδικα αν ειναι απο ερτ...



Ακριβως. Ειδικα που δεν θα υπαρχει η trans am απλα αδιαφορω.

----------


## radioamateur

> μπα...σαν τον παλιο δεν υπαρχει...ειδικα αν ειναι απο ερτ...



Υπάρχει και η ελληνική έκδοση 







*τα φώτα του ψιτ

* :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Dbnn

> Υπάρχει και η ελληνική έκδοση 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *τα φώτα του ψιτ
> 
> *



Τι εκανες;
Να σκισω δεν μου πες;
Μ.......αααααα παιζεις τον λεβιε σου;;;;;;
Χαχαχαχα

----------


## betacord85

για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι...

----------

